# betta drawing, not very good though



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here it is, just a quick drawing I did


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

opinions?


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I think he's adorable and I like how you've included the plants and cave. Great job!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys It's Cheng in the tank I'd like hers to look like


----------

